# Little Axolotls at Menagerie



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Stopped by yesterday briefly to pick up some Repashy and saw a new setup at the counter in the fish room (its been set up for a month now)

And they had really really adorable and tiny axolotls for sale for 50 bucks, they are locally bred too! This was almost an impulse buy for me! lol

Seriously, really adorable, I should have taken pictures!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Stopped by yesterday briefly to pick up some Repashy and saw a new setup at the counter in the fish room (its been set up for a month now)
> 
> And they had really really adorable and tiny axolotls for sale for 50 bucks, they are locally bred too! This was almost an impulse buy for me! lol
> 
> Seriously, really adorable, I should have taken pictures!


Ya I saw them when I was there for the filter exchange, I wanted one too!!! But don't have an extra tank for it.

Was it $50? I thought it was $24.99 or I'm just dreaming...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Fish_Man said:


> Ya I saw them when I was there for the filter exchange, I wanted one too!!! But don't have an extra tank for it.
> 
> Was it $50? I thought it was $24.99 or I'm just dreaming...


OH! I have no idea! Maybe harold can clarify, I thought I saw 50, maybe they're bigger by now or different ones?

And its because you're selling all your tanks off! lol
If I get one I'll put one in one of the tanks you sold me, haha I still have the 30g sitting in my basement.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Come on you got to make use of those tanks!!! It's collecting dust.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, did you see any nice pleco or cory catfish over there?
Thank you
Wing


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wing said:


> Hi, did you see any nice pleco or cory catfish over there?
> Thank you
> Wing


They always have tons of nice plecos and corys. Go check them out!
I would love an axoloti... if only i had the room!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Randy had very nice ones last Sunday


----------

